# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Logitech и «Корона Техно»: за призами в небо!

## Labs

Швейцарская компания Logitech совместно с торговой сетью «Корона Техно» дарят пользователям уникальную возможность протестировать популярную и захватывающую игру World of Warplanes и выиграть ценные призы. Получить такой шанс может каждый желающий, для этого достаточно прийти в ТЦ «Замок», расположенный по адресу пр. Победителей, 65, с 6 по 22 декабря (по пятницам, субботам и воскресеньям).

Кто из нас не мечтал в детстве научиться летать? Проект World of Warplanes – это отличный способ почувствовать себя пилотом и героем захватывающего воздушного сражения. приглашает вас попробовать свои силы в этом виртуальном бою на специально оборудованном стенде с лучшим геймерским «снаряжением» от компании Logitech. В качестве приза каждому лучшему игроку часа достанется фирменная майка World of Warplanes и замечательные призы от швейцарского бренда.

Но это еще не все! При покупке любого устройства Logitech из игровой линейки G-series на сумму от 350 000 рублей в магазинах сети «Корона Техно» с 7 по 25 декабря вы гарантированно получаете в подарок премиум-самолет, 500 единиц игрового золота и 2 дня пользования премиум-аккаунтом в игре World of Warplanes. Где еще вы сможете купить такие первоклассные устройства с такими выгодными бонусами!

Обновленная геймерская серия Logitech включает в себя гарнитуры, клавиатуры, мыши и другие манипуляторы. Вся продукция отличается непревзойденным качеством и продвинутым функционалом. В частности, вы сможете познакомиться с эксклюзивной беспроводной новинкой Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse, которая объединяет в себе точность эксклюзивной сенсорной технологии Logitech Delta Zero и 250 часов непрерывного использования. В энергосберегающем режиме такая мышь может проработать до 1400 часов, а ее клавиши, 11 из которых можно запрограммировать, рассчитаны на 20 миллионов кликов.

Ценителям устройств с повышенной эргономикой непременно придется по вкусу сверхпрочная модель Logitech G400s Optical Gaming Mouse с 8 программируемыми кнопками и датчиком с разрешением 4000 точек на дюйм. В свою очередь, манипулятор Logitech G700s Rechargeable Gaming Mouse порадует своего обладателя двумя режимами работы скроллера, 13 программируемыми элементами управления и возможностью работы одновременно в проводном и беспроводном режимах.

Не оставит равнодушным игроков и клавиатура Logitech G710s Plus Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, оснащенная сверхвыносливыми механическими переключателями, способными выдержать более 50 миллионов нажатий. Такие клавиши обеспечивают отличную тактильную отдачу и являются бесшумными. Более того, клавиатура оснащена эффектной регулируемой светодиодной подсветкой с четырьмя уровня яркости.

Вовремя услышать своего союзника и подкрадывающегося врага вам поможет гарнитура Logitech G230  Stereo Gaming Headset. Обладая удобной и гибко регулируемой конструкцией с закрытыми чашечками, она позволяет полностью сосредоточиться на игре и обеспечивает качественное и объемное звучание. А благодаря микрофону с функцией подавления шумов ни одно важное слово не ускользнет от внимания собеседника.

Напоминаем, что все эти продвинутые устройства Logitech можно будет не только протестировать, но и купить в сети магазинов «Корона Техно». Поспешите, у вас еще есть время до 25 декабря!

----------

